# Forum Discount Codes



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Is there a members only thread anywhere that lists all the roasters/bean retailers offering forum members a discount along with the code and relevant details ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Pay more for your beans, not less.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

I think you have to see an ad (e.g. the banner at the top of my screen right now is Jolly Brew) or pick a roaster and search for a thread on them (e.g. Casa Espresso comes up under Improved Postage Options - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27403-Casa-Espresso-Improved-Postage-Options&highlight=casa+espresso , and the opening post contains the code)

Alternatively ask at your chosen roaster.. if they don't already do such a thing they may well be open to the idea.

Such a thread could be a useful thing.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Thanks. I thought if there was a thread, it would be easier to browse through the products of roasters kind enough to offer us a discount


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The codes change though,, they become obsolete


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Great idea. Hope it works


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

I could pull together a list of the codes in a thread and people can update it but I think it should only be visible to members only i.e. not visible to non-registered users and not indexed by Google.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spy said:


> I could pull together a list of the codes in a thread and people can update it but I think it should only be visible to members only i.e. not visible to non-registered users and not indexed by Google.


 @Glenn is away at the moment . I think it's probably an idea for him to say yay or nay too .


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Agreed. Also, as mentioned, we shouldn't go ahead anyway unless it can be restricted to members which would require some config from Glenn


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

I agree this is an excellent idea. "pay more for your beans, not less" misses the point. Some people simply want a bit of discount from time to time on good beans. Nothing wrong with that! I love a bargain!


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

The discounts ar already available but I imagine many members may not be aware of them and/or need to tediously search the forum to find them.

I just thought that having them in one place, and updating them as they change, would be a useful feature.

As previously mentioned, I think they should only be accessible to members and not available through google so that:

a) they are a perk of being a member

b) not widely available to the public that may result in the supplier pulling them due to over use.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What I can do it post a thread where the banners are all in one place so that they can be clicked

Discount codes are often provided on the banner - but can also be found via roasters' newsletters - as a perk for subscribing


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Not a bad idea Glenn. If you leave the thread opem, people could also post other codes they may find on the net


----------

